# Camping on my Brompton



## chriscross1966 (6 Aug 2019)

Henrietta all set up for camping



__ chriscross1966
__ 6 Aug 2019



My 11-speed all setup for a camping trip (in this case to BlueDot Festival





Henrietta all setup for a recent trip to BlueDot festival...

Front bag is a Fiets-a-Parts Rolltoptas, they're a dutch company, the bag is made for them by RadicalDesign (the folks that make Brompton bags for Brompton), it has my thermarest mattress, my tent and a waterproof poncho/blanket in it and the pockets contain my washing kit (left) and my self-inflating pillow, an umbrella and a tyre reflator (emergency with latex type). On top of it is the OuterEdge transit bag that I use when on coaches. 

Strapped to the back of the handlebars is a Brompton saddle bag (that would normally have the cover in it) and it's holding some tools and a lock. 

On the back of the saddle is a Tacx triathlon twin bottle cage with a pair of 750ml bottles and under them on the seatpost is a swivel mount with a tool bottle and a CO2 reflator plus cartridges. 

The bag that is hard to see is a standard Brompton Racksac, modified with four sets of Ortlieb pocket holders. In the Racksac is mostly my cooking stuff, a very small coldbox with a set of army mess tins, and a couple of takeaway containers in it, plus various dehydrated food items (noodles and the like) plus a few tea and coffee bags and hot chocolate sachets, it also has a folding sink and a folding toaster. 

On the left I run a bottle cage with my thermal cup and a small pocket that had a pair of gas bottles for my stove wrapped in a pair of gloves, on the back is a mesh bag with my waterproof jacket and first aid kit, on the right is a large waterproof pocket that is mostly things like phone chargers and snacks plus a travel neck pillow and my headphones. When I'm on a coach I can detach that pocket and it has everything I need for the journey in it, by adding the shoulder strap from the Racksac it also becomes my day bag on festivals. 

Finally on top of the Racksac is bungeed a 20 litre Ortlieb drybag with my clothes (for five days) and my sleeping bag in it. If I was just away for a single night or two and was just riding to the site then I wouldn't need the transit bag and the reduction in clothing and phone chargers would mean I could stuff a change of clothes in the big pocket and do away with the big drybag. 

Next expedition is due in September and I'll try and dig out some more pictures plus design thoughts on making my own rear bag for camping stuff..


----------



## wisdom (6 Aug 2019)

Well you've kitted that out well.
Meticulous planning.Brillant.


----------



## Cycleops (6 Aug 2019)

Where's the kitchen sink?

Must make the fold a bit difficult.


----------



## chriscross1966 (6 Aug 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Where's the kitchen sink?
> 
> Must make the fold a bit difficult.


The kitchen sink is a folding design and is packed in the Racksac next to the folding toaster. Seriously. Surprisingly fast to load and unload. Front bag comes off the block in the normal way. Undo two bungees over the top of the drybag and the one that holds it to the seatpost and it comes off the top of the Racksac. Undo the rear strap on the Racksac, then the seatpost velcro, unlatch the triangle and the Racksac and all its pockets comes off as one piece. Bit of a fiddle to swing the tool bottle holder round and up the post a bit and the bike folds normally. Takes a couple of minutes either way...


----------



## chriscross1966 (6 Aug 2019)

wisdom said:


> Well you've kitted that out well.
> Meticulous planning.Brillant.


Not totally... i was thinking about making my own rear luggage but then lucked into the Ortlieb pockets on ebay and went with them. ... still might make my own rear bag, it'll likely still have a set of Ortlieb pockets but it will fit two smaller drybags along with the coldbox and also feature some zip-out pockets for shopping at the last shop before the campsite as well as some strapping rings for bungeeing stuff to the top of it plus i want to integrate a rear reflector and light. It will also offer the chance to have a rucksac system for lifting it as it is probably the easiest one of the three bags to strap to ones back, giving me one on the back and one in each hand, a much easier thing to move around a coach station than the four bags that i have now..


----------



## Kell (5 Sep 2019)

This post leads rather neatly onto a question I had a while back...

What's the maximum load the front block is rated for?


----------



## Shadow121 (5 Sep 2019)

There’s a guy on here who can’t ride his touring bike empty, says it’s unstable.
I would love to see him manage yours, loaded or not, some horse you have there,
just goes to show how some people adapt while others moan.


----------



## oldfatfool (5 Sep 2019)

Does it stop when cycling downhill at speed?


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2019)

Camping on a Brompton? Surely you'd find it more comfortable camping inside a tent?


----------



## FolderBeholder (6 Sep 2019)

Kell said:


> This post leads rather neatly onto a question I had a while back...
> 
> What's the maximum load the front block is rated for?


10KG per the factory sticker.


----------



## chriscross1966 (6 Sep 2019)

Kell said:


> This post leads rather neatly onto a question I had a while back...
> 
> What's the maximum load the front block is rated for?


Standard block is 10kg, I've got a CNC alloy block and high tensile bolts so I reckon I could go a bit higher, but that bag is around 10kg in that state. The tent is 3kg, the mattress is about 1, as is the transit bag.


----------



## chriscross1966 (6 Sep 2019)

oldfatfool said:


> Does it stop when cycling downhill at speed?


Easily. Disc brake on the back.


----------



## Kell (6 Sep 2019)

Ever considered a trailer?


----------



## rualexander (6 Sep 2019)

chriscross1966 said:


> Easily. Disc brake on the back.



Vostok rear triangle?
All looks good to me.
Here's mine, winter camping in the Western Isles :


----------



## shingwell (6 Sep 2019)

rualexander said:


> Vostok rear triangle?
> Here's mine, winter camping in the Western Isles


I am intrigued by your saddle bag...is that an adaptor that allows front bags to be used on the seat post? If it isn't...there's an idea!


----------



## rualexander (6 Sep 2019)

shingwell said:


> I am intrigued by your saddle bag...is that an adaptor that allows front bags to be used on the seat post? If it isn't...there's an idea!


No, it's just a Carradice Super C saddlebag mounted using a Carradice Classic saddlebag rack, https://www.carradice.co.uk/products/saddle-fixing-systems/carradice-classic-saddlebag-rack


----------



## chriscross1966 (13 Sep 2019)

Kell said:


> Ever considered a trailer?


Not easily done with Bromptons, I don't want to stress the rear frame pivot, so that rules out axle-attached trailers, and there's too much leverage available if it mounts on the saddle... favourite would be something that used an adapter that replaced the nut on the seatpost clamp, but I haven't seen one that does that yet... might have to make one, it would solve some problems, but you'd need the trailer to be folding...


----------



## chriscross1966 (13 Sep 2019)

rualexander said:


> Vostok rear triangle?
> All looks good to me.
> Here's mine, winter camping in the Western Isles :
> 
> View attachment 483806



Winter in the Wesern Isles?... Chapeau!... yes, Vostok, beautiful pieces of engineering


----------



## rualexander (13 Sep 2019)

chriscross1966 said:


> Not easily done with Bromptons, I don't want to stress the rear frame pivot, so that rules out axle-attached trailers, and there's too much leverage available if it mounts on the saddle... favourite would be something that used an adapter that replaced the nut on the seatpost clamp, but I haven't seen one that does that yet... might have to make one, it would solve some problems, but you'd need the trailer to be folding...



Radical Designs make a trailer for Brompton and other folders. They make the a lot of the Brompton luggage so presumably the trailer is not bad for the bike. 

https://www.radicaldesign.com/cyclone-iv-chubby 

http://travellingtwo.com/13483


----------



## oldwheels (13 Sep 2019)

Chriscross my old Columbus trailer had a hitch that fitted to the seatpost clamp. This was an American trailer imported at that time by a firm in Duns, Berwickshire which is now long defunct. You may be able to get such a hitch from the USA.


----------



## alesienra (7 Apr 2020)

How do you felt the bike? Was the setup ok or you would recommend some changes? Also, for how long did you tour?


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Apr 2020)

rualexander said:


> Vostok rear triangle?
> All looks good to me.
> Here's mine, winter camping in the Western Isles :
> 
> View attachment 483806


Impressively minimalist for winter.
What's the bag on the front?


----------



## rualexander (8 Apr 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Impressively minimalist for winter.
> What's the bag on the front?


Front bag is Brompton T bag (an older version I got 2nd hand).
Contained sleeping bag, mattress, clothes, bits & pieces, etc.
Saddlebag (Carradice Super C), contained food, tools, cookset.
Black stuff sack on rear rack has tent in it.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Apr 2020)

rualexander said:


> Front bag is Brompton T bag (an older version I got 2nd hand).
> Contained sleeping bag, mattress, clothes, bits & pieces, etc.
> Saddlebag (Carradice Super C), contained food, tools, cookset.
> Black stuff sack on rear rack has tent in it.


thanks for reply - I do have an old Brompton touring front back though never used it.
Must do a bus-aided tour on it sometime when things return to normal - mine is the 5speed with rear rack supplied as standard.


----------



## rualexander (8 Apr 2020)

Video of my Hebrides Brompton trip last February (2019).


View: https://youtu.be/9pRhJLm6Cmw


----------



## Blue ax (29 Jun 2020)

@rualexander that is an utterly inspirational video of your tour of the Hebrides on the Brompton.


----------



## Tripster (30 Jun 2020)

rualexander said:


> Video of my Hebrides Brompton trip last February (2019).
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/9pRhJLm6Cmw




brilliant, makes me think I COULD use a brompton for working around Europe.Great video 👍


----------



## slow scot (30 Jun 2020)

rualexander said:


> Video of my Hebrides Brompton trip last February (2019).
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/9pRhJLm6Cmw



Really enjoyed that. Where was that extremely small road at the end? I'm presuming you were on Skye by then, doing Uig to Armadale, but I could be totally wrong!


----------



## rualexander (30 Jun 2020)

slow scot said:


> Really enjoyed that. Where was that extremely small road at the end? I'm presuming you were on Skye by then, doing Uig to Armadale, but I could be totally wrong!


Cheers.
Yes it was on Skye.
Between Broadford and Armadale there is a section of old road parallel to the A851, about three miles of it, bit overgrown towards the end!
Took the bus from Uig to Broadford to avoid the busiest section of road.


----------



## slow scot (30 Jun 2020)

rualexander said:


> Cheers.
> Yes it was on Skye.
> Between Broadford and Armadale there is a section of old road parallel to the A851, about three miles of it, bit overgrown towards the end!
> Took the bus from Uig to Broadford to avoid the busiest section of road.


Thanks for that. Agree re the road. From Broadford to Armadale is quieter, but nowadays best avoided on a bike. I wonder how long the "Outers" will remain a joy on a bike, based on the disaster the North Coast 500 has become.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jun 2020)

Toured Harris, Lewis and N.Uist by Brompton about 6 years ago. Fabulous! Bivvied, hosteled and stayed chez @iandg and his fab family - lovely evening!
As long as you’re not in a rush, a Brompton is a great touring machine with the added benefit of being bus and train friendly.
The OH are fab, Barra and Eriskay are gemS as are Bernaray and Harris west coast.
We have 70 y/o friends on Grimsay we visit every year, it’s never less than magic.
Weather is highly variable, roads great and bugger-all is open on a Sunday. Shops can be scarce.
We now go in a luxury motorhome, but I wanna be there on my bike....
Magic!


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2020)

I had formed plans to take my Brompton and camping kit to the Outer Hebridies in September but I guess Covid has screwed that idea for the time being.

I've done loaded touring on the Brompton before, including rides of 80 odd miles in a day but without camping gear as I had booked hostels. They are great really with the advantage that they can be taken on buses. The whole point of touring is to slow down and enjoy it, not to rush through it all chasing average speeds.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jun 2020)

rualexander said:


> Video of my Hebrides Brompton trip last February (2019).
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/9pRhJLm6Cmw



Fab!
Recognise most of that! Also camped-out at Bernaray hostel and walked around the whole island -four seasons in one day!
Also stayed in a Pod at the Cow Shed.
I must go back....by bicycle


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2020)

This is what I did - the T- bag on the front with a Carradice saddle bag on the bag loops of the saddle. I put a shoulder strap borrowed from an old holdall on the saddle bag so I could put it over my shoulder and carry the T- Bag and the folded bike when I was getting on the bus.


----------



## Rocky (5 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> This is what I did - the T- bag on the front with a Carradice saddle bag on the bag loops of the saddle. I put a shoulder strap borrowed from an old holdall on the saddle bag so I could put it over my shoulder and carry the T- Bag and the folded bike when I was getting on the bus.
> 
> View attachment 533476


That’s beautiful


----------



## Gunk (5 Jul 2020)

I really like those Carradice saddle bags, I need one in my life!


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Jul 2020)

Bulgaria last year. Lovely place 😁


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jul 2020)

Nice.

Have thought of doing it (I have a 5 speed with rack and even a touring pannier) but I fear I couldn't get my gear down enough. I'm no minimalist.

Maybe I'll settle for a couple of nights mini adventure.


----------



## Tripster (6 Jul 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Bulgaria last year. Lovely place 😁
> View attachment 534408


Thats brilliant. If I can figure out how to strap hard hat, steel toe cap boots, overalls and rest off PPE to one then I have my new travel bike !!🥴


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jul 2020)

My first Brompton touring set up with tent et al.
Carradice Camper longflap on the front, 20 year old Karrimor saddle bag on the rear and tent on the seat post rack. Worked a treat!


----------



## Tripster (11 Jul 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> My first Brompton touring set up with tent et al.
> Carradice Camper longflap on the front, 20 year old Karrimor saddle bag on the rear and tent on the seat post rack. Worked a treat!
> View attachment 535221


Thats brilliant. I do like these little brommies


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jul 2020)

Tripster said:


> Thats brilliant. I do like these little brommies


They are the most versatile of bicycles!


----------



## Tripster (11 Jul 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> They are the most versatile of bicycles!


From my other posts you may see I am considering one to take away working abroad to keep the legs spinning. Just when I think I cant make it work, up pops a pic like yours in full camping mode and I think again 😋
Just when I scrapped the idea, decided to rent when I can and buy a Domane for home !!!


----------



## veets (28 Oct 2020)

For those of you who solo tour and camp, how do you manage needing to be away from your bike and supplies at times? Is there no risk of theft where you go? Or do you have other strategies?


----------



## oldwheels (29 Oct 2020)

chriscross1966 said:


> Not easily done with Bromptons, I don't want to stress the rear frame pivot, so that rules out axle-attached trailers, and there's too much leverage available if it mounts on the saddle... favourite would be something that used an adapter that replaced the nut on the seatpost clamp, but I haven't seen one that does that yet... might have to make one, it would solve some problems, but you'd need the trailer to be folding...


I had a Columbus trailer which used to hitch you describe. We used it for business purposes but I did a couple of tours with it using a 1980's mountain bike. It was not suitable for a Brompton but people do sell trailers specifically for a Brompton and I have seen a couple in use. Cyclone trailers I think?
As an edit I just noticed I had a similar post up earlier re the Columbus.


----------



## chriscross1966 (30 Oct 2020)

veets said:


> For those of you who solo tour and camp, how do you manage needing to be away from your bike and supplies at times? Is there no risk of theft where you go? Or do you have other strategies?


Thieves generally aren't interested in camping gear and bike trailers as a thing, on the Brompton then the bike folds and comes with me, that's not really negotiable. But if it's only a few minutes then a decent U-lock requires an angle grinder to remove so that should provide enough time for short shopping trips


----------



## HobbesOnTour (30 Oct 2020)

veets said:


> For those of you who solo tour and camp, how do you manage needing to be away from your bike and supplies at times? Is there no risk of theft where you go? Or do you have other strategies?


Unless you're looking for specific Brompton experiences you may find more info here : Touring & Adventure Forum

In my experience it's very much a function of where you are and for how long.

In a campground my necessities are on me most of the time, plus I try to make friends with my neighbours, if any.
Urban campsites are riskier and some have a bad reputation for theft.
If wildcamping, the tent is normally set up at dark and I'm not going to be wandering away then.

Shopping can be trickier, but a loaded bike is more of a challenge to a thief. Left in a visible spot it should be fine. Only once or twice have I not gone shopping in a particular place after a recce. Again, valuables are in a bar bag and go with me.

I'm wary of leaving the bike for long periods of time, for example, at a museum etc. However, I've often found that a chat helps and I can often put my bike somewhere safer.

Having said all that, I tour on a 20+ year old MTB that looks like a wreck and am usually fully loaded. Someone on a more desirable bike with a lighter load faces different decisions.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Oct 2020)

veets said:


> For those of you who solo tour and camp, how do you manage needing to be away from your bike and supplies at times? Is there no risk of theft where you go? Or do you have other strategies?


You have to choose your places and trust your luck!
Lock your bike and take your valuables with you. Where possible keep in visible range when shopping etc. Otherwise fingers crossed!


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Oct 2020)

veets said:


> For those of you who solo tour and camp, how do you manage needing to be away from your bike and supplies at times? Is there no risk of theft where you go? Or do you have other strategies?


As @HobbesOnTour and @Fab Foodie have already said, it's often about assessing risk. Take a look around at the place and the people; you soon develop a sense of what is more or less risky.


IaninSheffield said:


> With a fully loaded bike I wasn't keen on leaving it, panniers and all, whilst I visited different places … with one exception. The New Zealand Parliament buildings provides free tours and I figured if I couldn't leave my bike parked safely outside there, there'd be nowhere safe. So I chained the bike and panniers in one of the designated areas and booked myself on the next tour.


Sometimes it's busy places that feel safe - a supermarket entrance with regular footfall and lots of eyes to spot ne'erdowells for example. Even so, I always chain the bike and take the bar bag containing valuables with me. Sometimes in a quiet, out of the way village, I've felt that leaving the bike unchained whilst I pop in to order food is no big deal ... still have the bar bag with me though. If someone is already sitting at a table, I feel it's enough to catch their eye, offer a greeting, then feel somewhat reassured that they'll be likely to intervene if anyone else fiddled with the bike.
Here's a few more thoughts:


View: https://youtu.be/kD03bJANDhM


----------



## KarenY (7 Jan 2023)

Amazing setup! I tried to search for fiets-a-parts rolltoptas but can’t find it. Could you kindly share the link. Appreciate it.


----------



## berlinonaut (Sunday at 12:09)

KarenY said:


> Amazing setup! I tried to search for fiets-a-parts rolltoptas but can’t find it. Could you kindly share the link. Appreciate it.



https://www.vlerickfietsen.be/nl/brompton-roltoptas-radical-design-incl-frame


----------

